# repurposing dowel perches!



## newbirds!! (9 mo ago)

hello guys, i got my two birds yesterday and they’re not tamed yet, one of them does let me pet their back a while but then scooches away. do you think i should take them out the cage even though they do not trust me yet? and if so, how? thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please read all the stickies and the budgie articles as advised in your other thread. Most basic questions have already been addressed in them.

Budgies need a minimum of two weeks to settle into their new home and you should not be trying to touch or tame them at this time. 
They are often submissive initially because they are terrified.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.
You should never grab your budgies or force them to be touched.
To bond with your budgie, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them, grab them and try to force them to allow you to hold them.

To build your birds’ trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them. 

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk.
Don’t make sudden moves, don’t try to touch them.
Let their get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.

Always work at your birds’ pace.
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with them.

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 

If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. 

Bonding means allowing your budgie to choose to be with you.*


----------



## newbirds!! (9 mo ago)

okay, but do i let them fly?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No. Leave them in their cage during this time.*


----------



## newbirds!! (9 mo ago)

hello again, at this point they are begging me to leave the cage they scream every five minutes go crazy and try to find a way out and idk what to do because they’ve been doing it for a couple hours now and they won’t stop, and it’s specifically one but he influences the other. help!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You just have to ignore that. If the noise bothers you, then use ear-plugs.
You don't have either the knowledge nor experience to be allowing un-tamed budgies out of the cage as you will have no way of getting them back in without grabbing them and that is something you cannot do.

Where did you get these birds?
Have you ever owned budgies in the past?*


----------



## newbirds!! (9 mo ago)

i got these birds from a friend who bred them at home, you told me before that they are both male, and no i have never owned budgies, and i am not sure where the photos went, if you would like i can attach more.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What size cage are they in?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I went back and looked at the other thread again and the pictures have re-appeared now.
Both budgies are definitely male.
You need to follow the instructions I gave you above with regard to allowing the budgies to settle into their new home for a minimum of two weeks.

What size cage do you have the birds in at this time?
Are other members of your family involved in the care of these birds?*


----------



## newbirds!! (9 mo ago)

the cage is 30 x 18 x 18 in, and my family members are not involved but they help me if i need.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The cage you have is the very minimum size recommended for two budgies.
Please follow the instructions given above and take the time to read all of the budgie articles as well as all of the stickies at the top of each section of the forum.
Doing so will help you learn to care for your budgies properly for their optimal health and well-being.
As indicated in your other thread, you need to replace the wooden dowel perch with natural wood perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores and bumblefoot.

Following is the information I provided to you in your other thread:*

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*
*
You have two very handsome budgie boys.

Keep in mind that on this forum our staff members are going to tell you what the "BEST PRACTICES" are with regard to caring for your budgie for its optimal health and well-being no matter what you may have heard elsewhere or have done previously. 

Removal of the the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replacement with natural wooden perches of varying diameters is advised in order to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*Bumblefoot*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*
*
It is not recommended to have mirrors in your bird's cage as interacting with the mirror can contribute to your budgie becoming aggressive and/or territorial.
Additionally, some budgies will begin regurgitating to the mirror to the point where they actually become malnourished. You would be better off to give him shredding toys instead.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## newbirds!! (9 mo ago)

is it alright if i keep the dowel, but also add two different types?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, but the other perches need to be the primary ones. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

It's great to have you here on the forums and you've been given great advice and resources above. Please be sure to read through the links provided to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions after reading through things, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to stay updated on your budgies and see their final setup too! 

We hope to see you around 👋


----------



## newbirds!! (9 mo ago)

i know dowel perches are bad, but my budgies have 4 other options and still choose the dowel which is very frustrating, do you think that putting grip tape used for humans around two of them and putting them in would be okay? or big no? thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Remove the dowel perch and let them get used to the other perches.
Dowels are extremely inexpensive and this really shouldn't be an issue.

I'm merging this thread into your other thread where perches were already discussed.*


----------

